# Just scheduled my nremt-b test...



## Hipnotic (Jun 27, 2012)

I just scheduled my nremt-b test through pearson vue while looking on the website where i scheduled my exam it says i am scheduled to take the NREMT-E: EMT . Which i have never heard of, i tried looking it up but couldn't find much on it. Did they schedule me for the wrong exam ? or is this a new name or something ?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 27, 2012)

EMT-B is now called EMT. They have started transitioning to the new titles.


----------



## Hipnotic (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh ok, thank you !


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish you the best. Remember, when it comes to the NREMT test, the question and the four options provided are the only thing that exist in your world at that moment. Even if you would do something else in reality, the answer they are looking for is one of those. Message me if you want more tips/advice. I took mine recently, so its fresh in my memory as to how it works.


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 27, 2012)

Good luck!! Remember not everyone gets the same amount of questions. Don't get nervous if others are done before you. Take your time! Remember ABC. airway first, breathing second, circulation next. You'll do great!!


----------



## Hunter (Jun 27, 2012)

EisforEffort said:


> Good luck!! Remember not everyone gets the same amount of questions. Don't get nervous if others are done before you. Take your time! Remember ABC. airway first, breathing second, circulation next. You'll do great!!



Don't forget scene safe/BSI!!!


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 27, 2012)

Cant forget the BSI! Lol


----------



## Hipnotic (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha Thanks for the support guys, Any tips for studying ? i paid for emtprep.com seems like a pretty good site i also plan on just re reading the book again and doing the activities and practice tests on emtb.com, I have also seen a lot of people on this site talk about jblearning anyone have experience with this ?

I scheduled my test a month out so i can give myself enough time to study.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Remember, when it comes to the NREMT test, the question and the four options provided are the only thing that exist in your world at that moment. Even if you would do something else in reality, the answer they are looking for is one of those.



+1
That's a great way of explaining it. I may have to steal that.


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 27, 2012)

And what helped me was narrowing down the 2 answers were definitely wrong. Gave me a 50% chance rather than %25.


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hipnotic said:


> Haha Thanks for the support guys, Any tips for studying ? i paid for emtprep.com seems like a pretty good site i also plan on just re reading the book again and doing the activities and practice tests on emtb.com, I have also seen a lot of people on this site talk about jblearning anyone have experience with this ?
> 
> I scheduled my test a month out so i can give myself enough time to study.



Id44
Jblearning helped me


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> +1
> That's a great way of explaining it. I may have to steal that.



Thank you!


----------



## Hipnotic (Jun 29, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Id44
> Jblearning helped me



Thanks for the id44 site !


----------



## KnightVision (Jul 1, 2012)

Just scheduled mine as well. Feel like I'm going for a Med degree - but the sample questions I've seen appear above an EMT level, so trying to be ready. Is this really going to ask for diag of ab aortic aneurism, c3-c4 trauma or stick with basic keep the pt safe & alive till next level of care?? I don't mind (actually enjoy) learning this, but with the EMT's primary med being O2 (LOL) - I think I've missed the connection. Except a higher skill level that the doc is gonna outweigh anyway. Hmmm, seems I'm a lil frustrated from over studying. Sorry - but, any feedback?? THX!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

Both of the ddx you listed are pretty easy to come up with at the basic level. They won't throw you curveballs, it'll be a textbook presentation ie tearing chest pain radiating into the patients back and signs of shock. 

Don't sweat it, you'll be fine.


----------



## KnightVision (Jul 1, 2012)

Thx Rob - been focusing on the "wording" of questions just now - - interesting how much difference there is between bleeding profusely and spurting, via one's imagery of the scene - which can totally change the SBA. Gotta slow down.   It's just that strange desire I have to get out there & be the difference. After 20 years in corporate, I finally got a few things in the right order. That being said, having someone hire a 43 y/o over someone that's 19 may prove harder than passing the NREMT exam.      
                      Such as it is, that's how it is.


----------

